# Just showing off a few more😁



## Don Van Dyne (Sep 4, 2021)

Some recent castings for a diamond painting pen group…

Reactions: EyeCandy! 6 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Tony (Sep 4, 2021)

Those are mighty purdy Don!!

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Don Van Dyne (Sep 4, 2021)

Tony said:


> Those are mighty purdy Don!!


Thank you sir!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ray D (Sep 4, 2021)

Really nice Don.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Sep 4, 2021)

Like em all. That third one looks like the cosmos

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Karl_TN (Sep 4, 2021)

Nice job. Be nice to see how these in up a finished product.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nature Man (Sep 4, 2021)

Cosmic beauty (if I might piggyback on Eric's comment...)! Chuck

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Don Van Dyne (Sep 4, 2021)

Ray D said:


> Really nice Don.


I appreciate that, thank you!


----------



## Don Van Dyne (Sep 4, 2021)

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> Like em all. That third one looks like the cosmos


The purple ones always go first, I don’t want to make too many of them (gotta keep demand high)

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Don Van Dyne (Sep 4, 2021)

Karl_TN said:


> Nice job. Be nice to see how these in up a finished product.


Thank you, I should get some pics back soon, I’ll pass them on..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Don Van Dyne (Sep 4, 2021)

Nature Man said:


> Cosmic beauty (if I might piggyback on Eric's comment...)! Chuck


Thanks!


----------



## TimR (Sep 4, 2021)

Gorgeous!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Don Van Dyne (Sep 4, 2021)

TimR said:


> Gorgeous!


Thanks Tim!


----------



## T. Ben (Sep 5, 2021)

Those are fantastic.


----------



## Don Van Dyne (Sep 5, 2021)

T. Ben said:


> Those are fantastic.



thank you sir appreciate that!


----------

